# Selling timeshare - TUG Classified Ad problem



## gypcqueen83 (May 29, 2008)

Hi, I have been around for a while, mostly reading and throwing out a comment here and there. I have a newbie type question but I am kinda old so wasn't sure where to post. I went to place a for sale ad. Everything was fine entering the ad. I chose the online payment option. At the end it didn't automatically direct me anywhere but a page came up that looked like a receipt. I printed it. After reading I noticed there was something at the bottom that said to click to pay so I did. Ended up at Google checkout Entered all info to create account to pay. Submitted. message came up saying Tug didn't "ship to" my address and I was to change it. Well that isn't possible as  it is my addy. If I changed it the address would not match my cc address and then the payment still wouldn't be processed. Is this because I am in canada? is my ad gone forever now? do I need to redo and then call someone? Can I just call now and then my ad can be retrieved from the great beyond? Any help would be great. Thanks!


----------



## gypcqueen83 (May 29, 2008)

Think I found my own answer. I have not placed an ad yet with my membership so it looks like this one is free. Please correct me if I am wrong.

Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 29, 2008)

if your ad needs payment...you will be sent an email with all the payment options after the ad is placed on hold.

if you know you need to pay...you can avoid a delay in the ad posting by submitting a payment with the ad number included for us to be able to tell what the payment is for (this is helpful..and id have to say less than 25% of people actually do this)

if you have renewal/referral/review credits to use vs monentary payment...simply put that in the "notes to ad managers" section when you place the ad and you need nothing more!

lastly...when you choose any of the online payment options..your shipping address is not important (as of course we dont ship you anything)

google checkout will not accept payments outside the US...not our restriction...theirs.

paypal and shopsite do not have this limitation.

shopsite does not require any membership to use...simply enter in your payment information and you are done.  It is extremely secure and we have used it for many many years without any issue at all.

also any specific membership related questions and such need to be emailed to tug@tug2.net  the volunteers and admins here on the board have ZERO access to any of your membership information and will be unable to help you with things like that.


----------

